# my Ipad install



## veedubmatt (Jan 30, 2012)

Ipad first will put more once the amp and sub are all in


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting idea ...


----------



## Mothman (Jan 30, 2012)

A man after my own heart Now thats what im talking about nice Pimp my friend very neat indeed:bow:


Mothman,,,,,,,



veedubmatt said:


> Ipad first will put more once the amp and sub are all in
> View attachment 4281
> View attachment 4280


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice :cool1:


----------



## A KIRK (Jan 30, 2012)

Very good, I assume it is removable.

With all the new tablets available it gives us so many options to play with for installing them into our vans


----------



## veedubmatt (Jan 31, 2012)

A KIRK said:


> Very good, I assume it is removable.
> 
> With all the new tablets available it gives us so many options to play with for installing them into our vans



yes 100% removable


----------



## jayjay31 (Jun 7, 2012)

this is what i do as well ! i got a bluetooth stereo in my van with 8 small  35 watt 3 way speakers discretely dotted in the roof , I  bluetooth the ipad up its better sound than been in the cinema  !! lol  

also maplin have got a gadget now that im interested in buying to see if it works , plug in free view so if your not on the internet well worth it


----------



## Corporate Camper (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks great! Is it wired in to charge from there, or do you take care of that elsewhere?


----------



## fairytooth (Jun 7, 2012)

and how about a tomtom App for the back seat driver ?


----------



## veedubmatt (Jun 8, 2012)

jayjay31 said:


> also maplin have got a gadget now that im interested in buying to see if it works , plug in free view so if your not on the internet well worth it



how did i miss this was going to go but a tv for the van but now will just go get this at the weekend thank you so much


----------



## veedubmatt (Jun 8, 2012)

hold on i dont need to do that i got a free view app 
what was i thinking


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 8, 2012)

veedubmatt said:


> hold on i dont need to do that i got a free view app
> what was i thinking



Just got an iPad, very much an amateur, can you explain how you can get tv without wifi, in words of one syllable please?


----------



## veedubmatt (Jun 8, 2012)

you will need wifi of 3g to use the free view app


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 8, 2012)

veedubmatt said:


> you will need wifi of 3g to use the free view app



Thanks, I have wifi and 3G, sorry to sound daft but does that still mean I need the Internet?


----------



## veedubmatt (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah to use the app you need to use internet 3g is a type of mobile internet 
my 3g is free so it dont cost me a penny to use the freview app


----------



## jayjay31 (Jun 11, 2012)

i just got it installed and what can i say 38 channels almost perfect quality ! the little ariel is magnetic so just sits onto of the van roof or you can use the window sucker if you want it inside! 

you can even pause and record the channels and it works in europe im lead to believe 

you can either pre charge the freeview device that clicks into your ipad or have it plugged in charging whilst your using it 



i just got my ipad tucked in one of the side nettings 

best thing about this all is no roof ariel or expensive 12v TV and doesnt rely on continuous power 

cheers

jay


----------



## jayjay31 (Jun 12, 2012)

also to correct the other post YOU DO NOT NEED THE INTERNET OR 3G


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 12, 2012)

jayjay31 said:


> i just got it installed and what can i say 38 channels almost perfect quality ! the little ariel is magnetic so just sits onto of the van roof or you can use the window sucker if you want it inside!
> 
> you can even pause and record the channels and it works in europe im lead to believe
> 
> ...


Hi what is this gadget called you are talking about please...more info please...


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 12, 2012)

jayjay31 said:


> also to correct the other post YOU DO NOT NEED THE INTERNET OR 3G



Pretty please, how do you do that?


----------



## jayjay31 (Jun 12, 2012)

iDTV DVBT iPad / iPhone TV Adaptor : External PCTV : Maplin Electronics



Hi just copy paste into browser ! The app is free to download once plugged in


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 12, 2012)

jayjay31 said:


> iDTV DVBT iPad / iPhone TV Adaptor : External PCTV : Maplin Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just copy paste into browser ! The app is free to download once plugged in



Thank you! Another piece of electronic wizardy to get my head around!


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 12, 2012)

*Thank you*

Hiya thanks for that info...:wacko:


----------



## veedubmatt (Jun 14, 2012)

jayjay31 said:


> also to correct the other post YOU DO NOT NEED THE INTERNET OR 3G




you do need internet of 3g for the freeview app 

but not for what you got

moonshadow555 was asking about the app i have as its a free app it dont cost me nothing to watch it from the app


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 14, 2012)

jayjay31 said:


> iDTV DVBT iPad / iPhone TV Adaptor : External PCTV : Maplin Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just copy paste into browser ! The app is free to download once plugged in



Have now brought this gadget and the results are better then the app.and no buffing and lost of picture..
Thanks for this information...:0)


----------



## wattsy280 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have an iPad 2 wifi only, will the freeview app work at camp sites that have wifi??
Thanks


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info :banana::cool1:


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Dual voltage telly dead cheap*

At last you can forget paying rip off prices for a tv for your motor home. Currys essentials and some of their other small flat screen tvs are 12volt.  They come with a mains adapter so you can still use them when you have a hook up.  You'll need to make up a 12 volt plug lead(all the bits are available from Maplins for under £6) to plug it into your cigarette lighter socket.  I bought a lovely 16 inch flat screen with built in DVD player and free view for £109 and a wall bracket for £14.  My pal bought a 19inch with all the bits for £139.

The cheapest dedicated TV we could find was £258.  Curry's staff don't seem to know so just check the back of the display TV's  and if it has a mains type adapter instead of a standard 13amp plug you're on to a winner.   You'll need a 2.5mm plug, a cigarette lighter plug and a length of figure of 8 cable and a few minutes with a soldering iron to get it up and running.

Daiboy


----------



## Angelo (Aug 30, 2012)

jayjay31 said:


> i just got it installed and what can i say 38 channels almost perfect quality ! the little ariel is magnetic so just sits onto of the van roof or you can use the window sucker if you want it inside!
> 
> you can even pause and record the channels and it works in europe im lead to believe
> 
> ...



I saw this gadget but I have an early iPad one and it is only suitable for iPad 2 or newer which is a shame as I would have gone for it.


----------

